# Moriouce's Warpsmithy



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome to my Warpsmithy! 

Somewhere during my work with my pure and honourable Eldars the Dark Gods caught my senses and threw me across the warp until I ended up here. Far north in the galactic outback lies this forgotten Dark Mechanicus world where corruption, extacy and disease rule in equal matter. Many are the warbands that come here for the services of the Warpsmiths. 

Now my first project is already finished but not to be displayed yet, you'll understand why soon. But lets take a look what lies before my corrupted hands. 


These renegade terminators are crippled beyond any Apothecary of the Adeptus Astartes but they have called upon Nurgle to save them and he has heared their pleed. Soon they will walk to battle once more as the servants of Papa Nurgle. I have much moddeling to do here since I only have one arm, but my intent is to make one with PW and bolter/melta, one with HF and CF and one with dual LCs. A banner to give praise to Papa is also on the list. 


Here we have five havocs that has found their way and can't wait to be turned into a walking sound system that would make Dolby weep. These depraved renegades loves nothing more than to see their enemies die in an avalanche of pain and torment. Three blasters, one blastmaster and one champion. Now I just have one question, can the champion take a doom siren? I think I red in a tactica that he couldn't but the option is there in Battle Scribe. 

Further down the road I also have planes for a squad of possessed. Just dont have the marines yet and don't know to which god I wish to dedicate them. Well, that is that for now from the dark side of my creativity.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Very interesting! The dark gods are very pleased with you, dear disciple. Are you planning on a specific Legion or Warband for your models or?



Moriouce said:


> can the champion take a doom siren


Actually ONLY the Noise Marine Champion may take a Doom siren - Seeing as he cannot take a Noiseblaster or a Blastmaster, that is his unique weapon. However, they have to be *Noise Marines* for them to take the sonic weaponry - Regular Havocs cannot take these unique weapons.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> Very interesting! The dark gods are very pleased with you, dear disciple. Are you planning on a specific Legion or Warband for your models or?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually ONLY the champion may take a Doom siren - Seeing as he cannot take a noiseblaster or a blastmaster, that is his unique weapon



Great! Then I need to build him one! :victory:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> Great! Then I need to build him one!


Be sure to note my last sentence that I added as a edit - Havocs *cannot* take Sonic Weaponry of any kind. Only Noise Marines can do that, which includes Sonicblaster, Blastmaster and Doomsiren.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> Be sure to note my last sentence that I added as a edit - Havocs *cannot* take Sonic Weaponry of any kind. Only Noise Marines can do that, which includes Sonicblaster, Blastmaster and Doomsiren.



Haha! I know that, I just thought that this squad of havics would be a easy conversion as the HB are a good size for blasters and I'll convert that laucher to a shoulder mounted blast master. So they will be noice marines all the way when they are finished.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> So they will be noice marines all the way when they are finished.


Then by all means continue your delicious chaotic conversions!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

This will be very interesting to see these conversions


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

@Nordicus
I never answered your very first question. No, these are all just side projects. I'll be buying worn down, misused second hand models off internet, convert then and sell them on. But who knows, maybe, in time, the lure of Chaos will prove to strong.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> But who knows, maybe, in time, the lure of Chaos will prove to strong.


It always will. I predict that in a year, you and I shall share a Chaos Project Log showing off our tributes to the gods!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> It always will. I predict that in a year, you and I shall share a Chaos Project Log showing off our tributes to the gods!



Ha ha! Oh by The Dark Pantheon! We will see about that!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Alrighty then! Time for a chaotic update. 
I have taken me the time today to go through my bitzbox and sorted out everything I'm gonna use for my two projects. First the Terminurgles. 


The champion will stay quite simple, a melta/bolter and a powerweapon. The banner to nurgle will sit above his head aswell and a Bell that will chime praises to nurgle. 

Heavy flamer with chainfist. I am not fully finished with if I'm gonna use the tl flamer or the two others and join them to the heavy flamer. The chainswords will be cut of and added to the powerfist. I will also sculp his head to te resemblance of a plague doctor. 

Dual lightning claws.

And the Noise Marines. 

The champion will have PB and CC and doom siren. The two direcasters will be convertes to one. 

Anyone who knows where this helmet come from? I bought 10 off internet. It has the Slaanesh icon on the forehead. 

Shoulder mounted Blast Master. This will require some use of plasticard and GS. I'm happy to have the Slaanesh shoulderpads, atleast 2.

And these three heavy bolters will be converted into blasters. 

What do you think of this all? I would love some feedback before I do any serious modeling here. Any tips and advice on how I can pull this off? Any big no-nos?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

New update from the Warpsmithy!

These are the two lightning claws I'm gonna use. The left is from the Possessed kit, I think, and the right is built by myself using a power fist and some blades from kits I can't even name. I have one blade left, like the thumb blade, but ain't sure if I should add it between the two blades on the fist. 

Bolter/Melta

Heavy flamer and chainfist. What do you think people? How does it look to have the heavy flamer mounted like this? I want it to look like his arm has been completly replaced by the Flamer. And the chainfist, are the blades to big? Does it look weird? Or should I cut then off more and making then shorter? Maybe one shorter than the other? 

Many questions cause I realy need some feedback on this one!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Mean and nasty looking, good job. I really like the knife hand power fist, but I think it would look a touch better with one more knife finger... two just looks a little too few.

The flamers look pretty hectic, it's a shame you can't take a twin linked heavy flamer to justify such a cool conversion. Chain fistwise, looks very chaos, I think it is fine... although I'd probably give to slaneesh over nurgle.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> Anyone who knows where this helmet come from? I bought 10 off internet. It has the Slaanesh icon on the forehead.


The head is from the old metal, OOP "Chaos Lord on Steed of Slaanesh" (or as I call it, "Lord on Tittysnake"). Found one myself, a few years back.

That heavy flamer looks cool... but do bear in mind it's only legal to take on the table in a squad of 5 or more Termis, so you'll need 2 more to field them all together.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice conversions so far. The chainfist looks good, not too big at all. The heavy flamer model looks like the terminator is slowly turning into an obliterator, which is cool. The knife claw could do with an extra finger though. Keep it up, good work.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks all for the feedback!



Iraqiel said:


> Mean and nasty looking, good job. I really like the knife hand power fist, but I think it would look a touch better with one more knife finger... two just looks a little too few.
> 
> The flamers look pretty hectic, it's a shame you can't take a twin linked heavy flamer to justify such a cool conversion. Chain fistwise, looks very chaos, I think it is fine... although I'd probably give to slaneesh over nurgle.



I'll add a fourth blade to the LC.



Mossy Toes said:


> The head is from the old metal, OOP "Chaos Lord on Steed of Slaanesh" (or as I call it, "Lord on Tittysnake"). Found one myself, a few years back.
> 
> That heavy flamer looks cool... but do bear in mind it's only legal to take on the table in a squad of 5 or more Termis, so you'll need 2 more to field them all together.


Thanks! I have two more dual LC inbound so the squad will be five strong when I am finished.



SonofVulkan said:


> Nice conversions so far. The chainfist looks good, not too big at all. The heavy flamer model looks like the terminator is slowly turning into an obliterator, which is cool. The knife claw could do with an extra finger though. Keep it up, good work.



Haven't thought of the 'turning oblit' thing myself. But do like it.  I'll reconsidder the Chainfist once I can dryfit it to the modell.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Yesterday I added a fourth blade to the LC. 

I think it gives the LC that last touch that makes it look like something you don't want a handshake from.

More I started on my Noise Marines. 

I have removed barrels an ammofed from the Heavy Bolters. I'll GS some new barrels that has more audio look to them and add som wireing that runs from the guns to their backpacks.

I also began with the champion's Doom Siren.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That knife claw is looking extremely brutal - I think it will look excellent when you put it on and paint it up. For the record, I also really like the hazard stripes on the heavy bolter.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> That knife claw is looking extremely brutal - I think it will look excellent when you put it on and paint it up. For the record, I also really like the hazard stripes on the heavy bolter.



Thanks! 

Since I plan to sell these minis when I'm done converting I'll ask whoever buys them to mail me a photo of them when they are painted.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

This eve saw the beginning of my Blastmaster. 



Now this is only dry fitted and much work is still to be done. I'll make much of the barrel thinner and with some workings on the side aswell as some sort of generator at the back and wireing going to the backpack. But for now, who things the barrel is to loooong?


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I do. Even a drug-addled, deamonically altered, bio-engineered super-soldier in powered armour wouldn't be able to keep that gun straight for long. Curious what you'll do with it though!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Tha Tall One said:


> I do. Even a drug-addled, deamonically altered, bio-engineered super-soldier in powered armour wouldn't be able to keep that gun straight for long. Curious what you'll do with it though!



Thanks for the quick reply Tall One! Here is a update for you! 


I chopped of 14mm and trimmed the barrel quite a bit. Hope you like the progress!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

That looks a lot better! Good job.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

It's not too long if it's a didgeridoo mate. She'll be right.

*Edit - Ninja'd by life, it seems...


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Didgeridoo? Alp horn more likely 









An entire squad of Swiss Noise Marines would be vaguely awesome though.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

No swiss noise here but yet another update. 

Here you can see that I have added some piping to the backpack where the wire will attach and some more detailing on the Gun. 

Gun close-up

And another angle. 
Now it is time for GS-sculpting.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

New update from the Warpsmithy! 
First out my Noise Marines. 



My sonic weapons start to take on a rather Possessed look which I think suite them well. Now I will trim the edges slightly before starting to build with GS for their final look. 


And two new recruits who waits for Nurgle's Rot.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Hail the Decadent Prince! 
Progress is being made on my Noise Marines.

The trio with blasters only need some detailing to the guns and the wire will be attached to their backpacks. 



For the moment I feel finished with the Blastmaster but I will let hin grow on me a moment.



And the champion is finished aswell. I kept the back simple but as with the Blastmaster I will let him grow on me. 

C&C always welcome!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Good stuff moriouce, where are the backpack cloak accessories from?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

DaisyDuke said:


> Good stuff moriouce, where are the backpack cloak accessories from?



I honestly don't know since I got them in a BitzBox I bought. But I guess they may come from the beastmen or WoC line?


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

The cloaks are from the marauder sprue, from the warriors of chaos range.
That blastmaster is looking good. Perhaps some rivets on the barrel would blend it more with the missile launcher?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I am really liking the noise marines nice work there.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Tha Tall One said:


> The cloaks are from the marauder sprue, from the warriors of chaos range.
> 
> That blastmaster is looking good. Perhaps some rivets on the barrel would blend it more with the missile launcher?


Thanks! I heeded your advice.



morfangdakka said:


> I am really liking the noise marines nice work there.


Thanks very much!

At last I feel finished with the Noise Marines.








That is all for now folks!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Back to the Nurgle Terminators! Now, I must confess, I realised I had one right armes to few. What did I do? I 'borrowed' an Ork arm. Muscles like Muscles I thought and since Kharn goes with one arm bare why not my Nurgle Champion. 

How does it look? 

Then as promised at the start of this Plog I'll show the very first conversion from the Warpsmithy. 



A thousand son sorceror. The TS icon on the left arm and Tzeentch icon on the pistol was a real challange. This was a gift for the Summer Slaughter Exchange.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The ork arm works, though I might be tempted to hack a gash into it and GS on some peeling flesh around it, or something, to make it unrecognizably Nurglish, not orky.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> The ork arm works, though I might be tempted to hack a gash into it and GS on some peeling flesh around it, or something, to make it unrecognizably Nurglish, not orky.



I plan to nurgle it up a bit, some blisters and a ugly scar should do. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Hail Tzeentch! Two new Sorcerors stands ready to abide you! 



This first one I wanted to do the choke-ala-Darth vader with his free hand. His sword he has straped to his waist.


The second has a familiar and a pole to praise Tzeentch.

I think I succeded in giving both dynamic poses and the Tzeentch shoulder pads realy adds to their profession!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

One thing I think Chaos do better than any other army, is simply being about to kit-bash.

Such a good army to get a uniqueness to each and every model.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Orochi said:


> One thing I think Chaos do better than any other army, is simply being about to kit-bash.
> 
> Such a good army to get a uniqueness to each and every model.



Yes! I'm liking it more and more and it does have a pull on me. 


A good start on a 6man strong Possessed squad.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Six Possessed are ready for the fray! 





Hope you like them!


----------



## firstcape (Aug 29, 2014)

These look brilliant!
I've always loved that head on your possessed that's got a blindfold and his mouth sewn shut. Don't know what it is but it always seemed to make any model instantly most creepy. Also reminded me a bit of 'Abe's Oddysee' game!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

these look great man but seriously youve got to get some paint on em


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

firstcape said:


> These look brilliant!
> I've always loved that head on your possessed that's got a blindfold and his mouth sewn shut. Don't know what it is but it always seemed to make any model instantly most creepy. Also reminded me a bit of 'Abe's Oddysee' game!


Thanks alot! I would love if there was more heads like it cause I think it would look awesome with that theme in any chaos army. 



SwedeMarine said:


> these look great man but seriously youve got to get some paint on em



Thanks! Since they are up for sale on swedish EBay I'll ask whoever buys them to send me pictures as soon as they are painted. Same goes for my noise Marines, Sorcerors and nurgle Terminators.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

After more than a year this is alive again! I've been working on my Chaos Terminators tonight. Most work has gone in to the dual lightning claws that stands as newly turned and just now begun their rot of nurgle. 

Champion

Heavy Flamer and chainfist.

Axe and stormbolter


Details from both dual lightningclaws. 
I will have one more session with them and then they will be up for sale.


----------

